# Χρόνια πολλά www!



## curry (Mar 13, 2009)

Μόλις έμαθα -εντελώς τυχαία- ότι σήμερα είναι μια μάλλον σημαντική επέτειος: είναι τα 20 χρόνια από τη δημιουργία του world wide web -όχι του ίντερνετ, αυτό είναι παλιότερο, να και κάτι που έμαθα στο πανεπιστήμιο...

Αντιγράφω από την Ελευθεροτυπία:

Πριν από είκοσι ακριβώς χρόνια ο Βρετανός Τιμ Μπέρνερς-Λι κατέθετε στους συνεργάτες του στο Ευρωπαϊκό Κέντρο Σωματιδίων (το γνωστό μας CERN) ένα έγγραφο με τον τίτλο «Διαχείριση πληροφορίας: μια πρόταση». Το 1989 τα γραφικά περιβάλλοντα εργασίας στους υπολογιστές είχαν μεν κάνει την εμφάνισή τους και το Διαδίκτυο λειτουργούσε μια χαρά, αλλά οι επιστήμονες εντός και εκτός CERN είχαν ένα μεγάλο πρόβλημα. Δεν μπορούσαν να ανταλλάξουν πληροφορίες που ήταν σε μορφή διαφορετική από αυτή του απλού κειμένου, ενώ δεν υπήρχε και καμία εύκολη λειτουργία για τη διασύνδεσή τους. Το Internet χρησιμοποιούνταν σχεδόν αποκλειστικά για την αποστολή και λήψη πληροφοριών, αλλά δεν διέθετε κάποιο μηχανισμό ώστε ένας ερευνητής να εντοπίσει πληροφορίες που υπήρχαν σε έργα άλλου συναδέλφου του και να δημιουργήσει «γέφυρες» επικοινωνίας μεταξύ, για παράδειγμα, δύο ερευνών.
Η πρόταση του Λι ήταν αυτή που οδήγησε στη δημιουργία του World Wide Web (Παγκόσμιος Ιστός, WWW), που σε λίγα μόλις χρόνια έκανε το Διαδίκτυο υπόθεση όλων των ανθρώπων σε όλο τον κόσμο.

Μπορείτε να επισκεφτείτε τον πρώτο web server εδώ και να διαβάσετε πολύ ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα!
Και εδώ, η ιστοσελίδα του CERN για τα 20χρονα του ιστού.
Απόψε, θα πιω στην υγεία του κυρίου Λι (είναι και συμπαθέστατη φάτσα)!


----------



## nickel (Mar 13, 2009)

Σερ, πλέον, παρακαλώ!


----------



## curry (Mar 13, 2009)

Και εδώ, ο βρετανός κωμικός Stephen Fry μοιράζεται τις απόψεις του για το διαδίκτυο, του οποίου είναι φανατικός οπαδός.


----------



## nickel (Mar 15, 2009)

Βιντεάκι με νούμερα που σε κάνουν να (ξανα)σκεφτείς. Στην ερώτηση του τέλους, «So what does it all mean?», άντε τώρα να δώσεις απάντηση.


----------



## Costas (Mar 16, 2009)

Σκέψου τώρα το ανάλογο βιντεάκι με τις οικολογικές καταστροφές που έχει προκαλέσει η exponential technology που τον/την μαγεύει. Ας πούμε, με μια ανάσα αναπνέουμε 5χ φορές περισσότερους ρύπους και με μια ώρα τηλεθέαση καταπίνουμε 5x φορές περισσότερες ανοησίες απ' όσες την εποχή του Σαίξπηρ. Did you know? So what does it all mean? Nothing, I guess.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 16, 2009)

Οι οικολογικές καταστροφές δεν προκαλούνται από την τεχνολογία, αλλά από τον άνθρωπο. Είναι ο ίδιος παραλληλισμός με το μαχαίρι και τον δολοφόνο. Το μαχαίρι μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί και θετικά και αρνητικά. Το ίδιο και η τεχνολογία. Άλλωστε, η τεχνολογία δίνει και τις μόνες λύσεις ενάντια στις οικολογικές καταστροφές.


----------



## Costas (Mar 16, 2009)

Το ίδιο πράμα λέμε. Και όλα τα θετικά επίσης, δεν τα έχει καταφέρει η τεχνολογία αλλά ο άνθρωπος. Άρα; Προς τι οι θριαμβολογίες και το αίσθημα θετικού (εντέλει) δέους μπροστά στους αριθμούς του βίντεο, τη στιγμή που υπάρχουν όλα τα αρνητικά; Ο ίδιος άνθρωπος, με τα ίδια πάθη και την ίδια βλακεία, χωρίς την τεχνολογία ήταν ανίκανος να κάνει τόσο κακό στον πλανήτη, όσο κάνει τώρα. Και ένας δολοφόνος, με ένα μαχαίρι σκοτώνει 3 ανθρώπους. Με μια πυρηνική βόμβα, 300.000.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 16, 2009)

Για να σωθεί ο άνθρωπος από τον άνθρωπο (τον κακό εαυτό του είδους του, δηλαδή) μπορεί να καταφύγει σε δύο πράγματα: Στον ολοκληρωτισμό (οι «καλοί/σωστοί» να υπαγορεύουν τη συλλογική σκέψη και πράξη) ή στην τεχνολογία (για να μπορεί να αντισταθμίζει / εξουδετερώνει / προστατεύει αποτελεσματικότερα όσα καταστρέφονται πλέον μαζικότερα). Το να συζητάμε το να ωριμάσει κλπ εκφεύγει ακόμα κι απ' τα όρια της γκροτέσκας κωμωδίας.


----------



## Costas (Mar 16, 2009)

Δεν δέχομαι το εξαιρετικά στενό δίλημμα ολοκληρωτισμός/τεχνολογία (ανόμοια άλλωστε μεταξύ τους πράγματα), αλλά έτσι κι αλλιώς νομίζω ότι μια χαρά παντρεύονται ο ολοκληρωτισμός με την τεχνολογία.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 16, 2009)

Η απίστευτη διάχυση της γνώσης σήμερα (τουλάχιστον στον αναπτυγμένο και τον αναπτυσσόμενο κόσμο) και η αδυναμία κεντρικού ελέγχου της συλλογικής ανθρώπινης σκέψης, αμφότερα κατορθώματα του ίντερνετ και της φθηνής πρόσβασης (εξοπλισμός και σύνδεση) σε αυτό, αποτελούν την ευθεία απόδειξη ότι η τεχνολογία όταν είναι ανεξάρτητη από τον ολοκληρωτισμό αποτελεί τον μοναδικό αντίπαλό του πόλο. Πραγματικά και ουσιαστικά ανώτερο από κάθε εφαρμογή της δημοκρατίας από την αρχαιότητα μέχρι σήμερα (διότι κι οι γυναίκες κι οι σκλάβοι κι οι βάρβαροι το δικαιούνται), δείχνει το δρόμο για το πώς η ελπίδα του αύριο είναι καρπός της τεχνολογίας-σε-καθόλου-χέρια (το άν-αρχο του ίντερνετ).


----------



## Costas (Mar 16, 2009)

Τέλος πάντων, εγώ δεν έκανα κανένα αρνητικό σχόλιο για το ίντερνετ ή για τον ιστό. Τον χαζοχαρούμενο (κατά τη γνώμη μου) θετικισμό του βιντεακιού σχολίασα, το οποίο μάλιστα δεν μιλά μόνο για τον ιστό αλλά και για διάφορα άλλα "θαυμαστά". Η τεχνολογία είναι μια κατηγορία σύμφυτη με τον άνθρωπο (με τα ζώα γενικότερα). Καθαυτή δεν έχει νόημα να την κριτικάρεις: είναι σα να κριτικάρεις το σώμα σου, ή τον εγκέφαλό σου. Τις ιδεολογίες και τις στάσεις όμως απέναντί της, τη θεοποίησή της ας πούμε ή τη δαιμονοποίησή της, σαφώς και μπορείς να τις κριτικάρεις. Δεν μου αρέσουν ούτε η μία, ούτε η άλλη.


----------



## nickel (Mar 16, 2009)

Το βιντεάκι, που μου ήρθε σε ιμέιλ, το ανέβασα... επετειακά. Δεν με ενόχλησε καμιά θεοποίηση — περισσότερο το τσουβάλιασμα κάποιων άσχετων πραγμάτων, χωρίς συνοχή ή ειρμό. Αλλά τα νούμερα έχουν πάντα ενδιαφέρον, και ας τα επεξεργάζεται ο καθένας όπως θέλει. Κατά τ' άλλα, τι να πω; Καλύτερα να μαλώνουμε διαδικτυακά παρά στο δρόμο. Αν μη τι άλλο, δεν κινδυνεύουμε από άμεσες σωματικές βλάβες, δεν πληγώνουμε τ' αφτιά μας, πάμε και για κανένα κατούρημα στο διάλειμμα. Να ένα μεγάλο καλό που έχει η τεχνολογία.


----------



## Costas (Mar 16, 2009)

nickel said:


> Δεν με ενόχλησε καμιά θεοποίηση — περισσότερο το τσουβάλιασμα κάποιων άσχετων πραγμάτων, χωρίς συνοχή ή ειρμό. Αλλά τα νούμερα έχουν πάντα ενδιαφέρον, και ας τα επεξεργάζεται ο καθένας όπως θέλει.


Εντάξει, παραασχολούμαστε με ένα βιντεάκι, δε λέω. Πάντως για μένα είναι χαρακτηριστικό ποια νούμερα, αντλημένα από ποιες πλευρές της πραγματικότητας, _δεν_ τσουβαλιάζονται "άσχετα και ασυνάρτητα" μέσα σε αυτό το βίντεο. Από αυτό και μόνο προκύπτει μια έμμεση θεοποίηση, μια σκαστή μονομέρεια, ένας θαυμασμός, είτε σαφώς υμνητικός είτε απλώς για το ποσοτικό μεγαλείο του πράγματος. Πουθενά δεν εμφανίζονται οι συντριπτικοί αριθμοί της γενοκτονίας ζώων, φυτών, καταστροφής τρόπων ζωής, της ατμόσφαιρας, των φυσικών πόρων, κλπ. κλπ. Είναι πάρα πολύ σημαντικό τι διαλέγει κανείς να δείξει και τι όχι. Επαναλαμβάνω ότι δεν έχει σχέση αυτό με τον ιστό. Με την τεχνολογία όμως ευρύτερα, έχει. Ίσως πει κάποιος: ναι, εξοντώσαμε τα ζώα, αλλά σε λίγο θα μπορούμε να φτιάχνουμε νέα, κατά παραγγελία, χάρη στην τεχνολογία. Σύμφωνοι, μα δεν είναι και πολύ ηθικό αυτό. Και οι ναζί ήθελαν να εξοντώσουν τους ανεπιθύμητους και να φτιάξουν μετά δικό τους τύπο ανθρώπου, κατά παραγγελία.


----------

